# Collinite 476 Cure Time



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi guys and gals, 

When using this, how long do you leave it on the panel before buffing off?

The last time I waxed my car I did it with Dodo Light Fantastic and I left it on a reasonable time, probably 30-45 minutes while I tidied up then it just came off with ease. 

Did the same with the 476 at the weekend and it was rock solid hard on my paint and took brutal strength to get off. In the end I decided it was better to apply more wax directly the the hardened dried on wax to soften it up then buff the lot off. 

Any one else suffered this? By the way, it was in the later evening, in the sade, on cool panels, so no direct sunlight problems.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

probably about 5 minutes for collinite. i've never suffered the stupid-hard-to-buff-off problems many people seem to have found with 476 if left too long, though longest i've left it was probably about 15 minutes but was still pretty easy to remove.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

With 476 you literally take it off as soon as you've put it on! 
Depending on temperatures, if its a relatively warm day I don't even leave it 2 minutes, you can use the finger swipe test to make sure its flashed off but it is quick to cure!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

In which case - I failed. 

If you have some, and a spare panel you dont care about, put some one and leave it. 

The only way I can describe it is like a faded untreaded panel. It came off, but bejeezus the effort was unreal. 

I havent had a good opportunity to examine the paint, but I dont think I have buggered it up. It would annoy me, as in total I think I have spent 20 hours polishing all the swirls out of it since I bought it over 2 seperate occasions. 

I think I'd cry if I needed to do it again.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

When i started using 476s for the first time i had the same issues you have just mentioned, in my case i was simply applying to much. You will find in the summer months as ross has stated 5 mins plus or 2 to 3 panels should be long enough unless you have applied to much product in which case it will take longer. When you apply 476s mist or spritz a very very fine spray of qd on the panel before applying and it should go on a breeze. Less product less buffing, more product more buffing. Tips try differant applicators to suit your way and less is more. Chillly


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

I find most waxes don't need a long cure time really.

The trick is to apply it so thinly that you can hardly see it


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm terrible at applying a little of anything. 
So I had a thick coat of dried on wax to contend with. To make matters worse, it was getting dark and cool and the moisture was starting to build up. 

Think it's gonna need a re-wash and a proper 2nd coat this weekend to really make the shine come out tbh and also remove any little bits I couldnt see in the dark.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Ps, glad it was just a fail on my behalf tbh rather than the wax just being a PITA.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

don't worry, next time you'll be fine  just leave on for a few minutes for a nice thin layer and you'll fine. it should be thin so you can only really see it going on if you look at the panel from a really acute angle....or at least that's what works for me, people do things differently of course, just find what's easiest for you


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I just find loading the right amount to the pad without it going on the panel dry doesnt work. 
I either seem to apply too much or the pads bone dry and it feels like I'm sanding the panel. 

Same goes for polish on MF pads and even on DA's. I start off good, few blobs of liquid polish, but the time I'm finished the pad is wringing wet.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Panel at a time... I did the full car then went to take it off (whoops)

I prefer the 845 as i can go round the full car before buffing off. Suits my method :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Panel at a time... I did the full car then went to take it off (whoops)
> 
> I prefer the 845 as i can go round the full car before buffing off. Suits my method :thumb:


I did the full car, cleaned up all my mess, put the PW away, tidied up the hallway, drank my coffee then went out.

My heart skipped more than 1 beat when I did my first buff with the MF cloth. 
Especially as it was about hour no.8 I'd spent on the car.

I litterally scrubbed 1 section off and meticulously examined it under the LED light on my phone lol.


----------



## G5een (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha, made exactly the same mistake when I first used it.

What a barsteward to get off when left too long!

The more I read, the more I learn though, seems like I'm another that's been going OTT on the application side. Will have to use less product next time as that won't be helping!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyway, now it's buffed and settled, I'm impressed with the results!


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> I did the full car, cleaned up all my mess, put the PW away, tidied up the hallway, drank my coffee then went out.


I learnt with another wax the pain that method brings , thank God I didn't do it with 476 :doublesho 10 minutes on a warm day was more than enough to give my wee arms a workout


----------



## Craigylad (Aug 25, 2011)

used 476 for the first time yesterday was impressed but wouldnt leave it to cure for long 2-5 mins.


----------



## Spooky (Feb 17, 2011)

Its definitely down to how you apply it and what you use to apply it to the body panels.

Its worth having a practice application so you can guage how much you feel is enough to save time and elbow grease 

I generally apply enough so that the panel has gone hazy. I wait until it feel almost cured before I remove it...I find that helps removal.

I'm doing mine today, I can see an all dayer coming up


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

if your paint is not clayed would it be harder to remove ?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope ValetPro's Zelos Fortifier can fix this easily. I just got Zelos to avoid shameful hours of hard rubbing on a friends brand new car. 

As friends, although are mostly ignorant in car detailing, can pay a dumb dealer hundreds of pounds to compound(!!) and seal a brand new car, but can be very skeptic in what you're applying to their car for free, and if it might ruin the clearcoat.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Apply to one panel and remove from the previous but as thin as poss.


----------

